# Help!! lump on dogs vulva



## Jane1179 (Apr 16, 2021)

Hi. I noticed this bump on my dogs vulva 5 days ago. I checked it today and it seems it got a little bigger am obviously quote concerned. Do you have any insight? She is 1 year 9 months and not spayed.


----------



## LeoRose (Aug 20, 2015)

That's a question to ask your vet.


----------



## Lillith (Feb 16, 2016)

It is against forum rules to ask for or give medical advice without a diagnosis from a vet. Please get your dog seen by a vet, and once you have a diagnosis you can start a new thread to discuss.


----------



## Joejo03801 (Aug 6, 2021)

Jane1179 said:


> Hi. I noticed this bump on my dogs vulva 5 days ago. I checked it today and it seems it got a little bigger am obviously quote concerned. Do you have any insight? She is 1 year 9 months and not spayed.
> View attachment 264455


Did you find out what that is? My 7 month old dog has the same exact thing and yours picture I can find that looks the same


----------



## DaySleepers (Apr 9, 2011)

Skin issues are difficult. Even if what you're dealing with looks very similar to this photo, the only way to be sure is to have a vet examine the problem and do any diagnostics necessary. I'm closing this thread to further replies.


----------

